

How ethanol can make you a better programmer (Hacking While Drunk) - draegtun
http://www.shadowcat.co.uk/blog/matt-s-trout/hacking-while-drunk/

======
stuff4ben
Funny article, but some aspects are true. I've found that there is a careful
balance between imbibing alcohol and programming that you must follow. Too
little alcohol and there's really no point in doing it. Too much alcohol and
it's goodnight me and a WTF was I doing last night realization the next
morning.

Seriously, sometimes drinking a little helps loosen me up and I've even come
up with solutions to programming mental-blocks that stumped me for hours after
a beer or two.

~~~
nopassrecover
It's called the Ballmer peak - see <http://xkcd.com/323/>

~~~
stuff4ben
HA! I'd actually seen that one before but I honestly didn't remember it when I
wrote my comment above. Subconsciously my mind was telling me what I already
knew.

------
keefe
For me, it can really help when I am trying to solve a problem, not when I am
trying to code it up. I still believe coding is only 10% typing code and I
still find typing code tedious. I will drink during tedious work like building
product...

